# Emisora 30MHz - 110MHz 5W FM Gran Calidad



## rubenkku (May 28, 2011)

Presento el proyecto de una emisora en frecuencia modulada capaz de emitir desde los 30Mhz a los 110Mhz aprox con una potencia ajustable hasta los 5W aprox.

El funcionamiento de esta emisora esta comprobado.

No tiene diseño de placa PCB pues ha sido montada en una placa de cuadritos de las que ya viene perforada, usando el estilo manhattan.

*ETAPAS*:

Se distinguen en ella 5 etapas:
- Estabilización
- Pre-énfasis
- Oscilador
- Amplificación
- Filtro pasa-bajos

La etapa de estabilización usa en integrado 7815 que se encarga de mantener un voltaje estable que ayuda a mantener protegido al circuito de posibles subidas o bajadas de voltaje e inversiones de polaridad.

La etapa de pre-énfasis se encarga de mejorar la calidad en los tonos agudos en la modulación de frecuencia, pues en ella estos tonos se ven reducidos si no se incorpora esta etapa.

El oscilador se encarga de generar la frecuencia central de emisión, esta parte del circuito (marcada con una flecha) debe ir aislada del resto del circuito en el interior de una caja metálica que podemos obtener, por ejemplo, de la etapa de sintonía de cualquier televisor estropeado. Esto se hace para evitar interferencias entre amplificador y oscilador. (Tener mucho cuidado que ningún componente toque la carcasa metálica)

El amplificador, usa un transistor 2N3553 capaz de entregar 5W a una temperatura normal de trabajo de 100º, este transistor es sustituible por otros de mayor potencia, pero en lo que se refiere a la relación potencia-precio es uno de los mejores, en españa me costo 5€, otros de mayor potencia pasan a valer 50€ o más...
Para mejorar la potencia que es capaz de entregar, debe ir equipado con un refrigerador y silicona térmica. Y si es posible con un ventilador que saque el aire caliente afuera de la emisora.

El filtro pasabajos es el que podemos encontrar en los post destacados de este mismo foro, ayuda a evitar interferencias en bandas superiores como los 2 metros o la UHF de los televisores de los vecinos. Tambíen suprime con gran calidad los segundos armónicos de la emisora pues no deja pasar frecuencias superiores a 130Mhz, podéis encontrar gráficos y todo tipo de información en el post correspondiente.

*OBSERVACIONES*:

Esto son pequeñas informaciones que ayudarán a mejorar en gran medida la calidad de nuestra emisora:

- Todo el circuito debe ir metido en una caja metálica conectada al negativo de la alimentación y al negativo de todos los cables coaxiales que se usen.
- Se debe usar cable coaxial para todo cableado que salga de la placa, esto es:
Entradas de audio, alimentación, salida de RF, conexión entre oscilador-amplificador
- El condensador variable que va con L1 puede ser el que se usa en el dial de cualquier radio FM comercial, si se conecta su rueda afuera de la caja (para ajustar la frecuencia de emisión mas comodamente) su cableado debe ser dos cables separados y en paralelo, bien recto, lo más corto posible y envuelto en papel de aluminio conectado a masa.
- Todos las conexiones del circuito deben ser lo más cortas posibles para evitar que hagan de inductancia.
- Las bobinas que queden próximas deben estar a 90º una de otra para evitar acoples indeseados.
- El cobre de 1mm lo podemos obtener del interior del cable coaxial que se usa para las antenas de TV.
- Para ajustar la frecuencia hay q esperar unos 5-10 minutos para que los transistores alcancen su temperatura normal de funcionamiento.
- Como fuente alimentación podemos usar un cargador de baterías de ordenador portátil que entregue a partir de 18V
- Las inductancias de 470uH pueden hacerse a mano con una resistencia de 1Mohm envuelta entera con vueltas de cobre lo más fino posible y conectado entre sus patillas.
- Los condensadores variables de 45pF pueden usarse de 40pF (amarillos) con un condensador cerámico de 5,6pF en paralelo con éstos.

*MONTAJE*:

El montaje se realizó usando placa de cuadritos perforada y uniendo los nodos del circuito puenteando cuadritos con estaño, se pueden meter hasta 2 patillas de los componentes en el mismo agujero, acortando asi conexiones.
Debéis interpretar por vosotros mismos el esquema eléctrico para realizar el circuito revisando todo que esté bien unas cuantas veces.

Aunque no es necesario es aconsejable equipar tambien el transistor oscilador con un pequeño disipador, yo no lo hice pero puede ser buena idea, recordar el dejar suficiente espacio en la placa para poder ponerlo.

El 7815 debe ir también con disipador, recordar que este integrado soporta una corriente de 1A, si se sustituye el transistor 2N3553 por otro más potente seguramente haya que usar el 7815 de encapsulado metálico TO-3

Al usar caja metálica recordar de aislarla por dentro con carton, plástico, cinta aislante para que la placa no tenga peligro de cortocircuitos.

*ESQUEMA ELÉCTRICO*:

...Ver archivos adjuntos...

*AJUSTE*:

Las frecuencias de emisión se pueden ajustar usando el condensador variable que hay entre colector y emisor del 2N2219, pero esto es para grandes trechos, por ejemplo, de 30Mhz a 60, de 60 a 90, de 88 a 108.. lo ideal es usar un frecuencímetro.
Para la sintonía fina se usa el condensador que va con L1.

La potencia de salida se ajusta con los condensadores variables que hay antes del filtro pasabajos, todo esto con un destornillador de plástico y usando a ser posible un osciloscopio de 200Mhz para valorar el voltaje pico a pico de la onda, que en mi caso llegó a casi 10Vpp.
Lo ideal es el uso de un vatimetro.
Este proceso se hace con el uso de una carga ficticia, que puede ser una resistencia de 68ohm entre positivo y negativo de la salida de antena, y poniendo  un voltimetro analógico en modo AC o el propio osciloscopio en los extremos de ésta.


*FOTOS*:

...Ver archivos adjuntos...

Observar la posición de las bobinas, a 90º una de otra,
el uso de un toroide cilindrico en la entrada de alimentación sirve para filtrar la componente de RF para que el cable de alimentación no haga de antena.
Esto lo podemos conseguir del cable de muchos adaptadores o cables de monitor de PC.

*CONCLUSIONES*:

De momento como no dispongo de dipolo de 1/2 onda solo e probado su alcance usando una antena telescópica ajustada a 71,25/freq metros (1/4 onda). Todo esto dentro de casa en 1 primer piso de la ciudad de Granada y comprobé un alcance de 500 metros callejeando, todo esto con casas de por medio. Calle abajo (sin casas de por medio) llego a casi 1Km.
Quiero confiar que usando un dipolo bien ajustado de ROE y en lo alto de una colina o edificio el alcance puede ser de varios kilometros cuadrados, suficiente para cubrir todo un pueblo.

En cuanto a estabilidad de frecuencia, una vez pre-caldeados los transistores (10min aprox) la frecuencia se mantiene fielmente constante. Esto si, es un tanto difícil de centrar, pues el condensador variable es extremadamente sensible al minimo giro.
Añadir que no se sintoniza ningún tipo de armónico ni aun poniendo la radio pegada al transmisor.
La frecuencia no varia al acercar o tocar la caja con la mano, como ocurre con otros transmisores.

Es muy aconsejable usar un nivelador de volumen a la entrada de audio para evitar distorsiones al usar, por ejemplo, musica mp3 de diferentes calidades y volúmenes. Y para no tener que estar ajustando el volumen a mano todo el tiempo.

Todo esto se puede hacer con el integrado TDA7284, el circuito es el siguiente:

http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/alc/alc.htm

La calidad de audio es próxima a la HIFI y de buena potencia, solo le falta ser estéreo para ser perfecto.

Les adjunto aqui también la foto del nivelador de volumen, usado entre la fuente de audio y la entrada de audio de la emisora:

Añadir que esta emisora me ha proporcionado la satisfacción que siempre e querido tener en cuanto a emisoras de FM se refiere. Por su conjunto de potencia-calidad-precio


----------



## Matielec (Mar 23, 2021)

Hola, en vez del 2n2219 puwdo usar 2n4427?


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 24, 2021)

Matielec dijo:


> Hola, en vez del 2n2219 puwdo usar 2n4427?


En mi opinión personal veo más correcto usar el 2N4427 como fase siguiente a modo de circuito de amplificación final dadas sus buenas cualidades para RF donde es capaz de dar hasta 1,5 V a 13,5 V con 100 mW de entrada... creo que sería posible utilizar otro tipo de transistores en lugar del 2N2219 como por ejemplo, un BC548 o mejor aún dado que este está diseñado para ser usado en VHF, un BF199, aunque en estos dos últimos casos desconozco si habría que realizar algún reajuste en la polarización del circuito oscilador.

Leyendo el mensaje de rubenkku, ese circuito es imposible que de 5 W a la salida, como mucho 1 W, el 2N3553, si es de "los buenos" (de motorola) y no trucho, da como máximo 2,5 W a 28 V según el motorola RF data handbook, por lo demás, el circuito es totalmente correcto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2021)

Hola a todos , jo personalmente NO gastaria fichas con ese diseño , el se muuuuy inestable en la generación de  frequenzia.
Caro Don matielec si aceptas  sugerencias te recomendo altamente a armar  ese diseño aca : https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...&ved=0ahUKEwi9v72biMnvAhX7HbkGHbPxBwQQ4dUDCA0.
Ese es mucho mas elaborado y bien estable en frequenzia , lo proceso de modulación FM enpleyado tanbien es mucho mas prolijo , enfin es un diseño que realmente vale a pena armar.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

